# Looking For A Partner To Make Some Electronic Music With



## Phrequency (Oct 8, 2014)

My name is Phrequency, I'm fairly new to the music scene but have picking up experience for last 2 years in the electronic genre. It's only been a hobby since I started, though recently I've decided to take it a step further to see how far I can run with it. I'm posting this in hopes of finding a musical partner or multiple people to produce music with. The fact that it's electronic, means being local isn't a necessity. Mainly I'm shooting to produce Dubstep, Complextro, Glitch and Drum N' Bass.

My current influences are... Knife Party, Figure, Excision, Zomboy, Skrillex, Tristam, Barely Alive, etc

Here's my equipment and software.... 

Native Instruments: KOMPLETE 9
M-Audio: Axiom Keyboard
Novation: Launchpad
Image Line: Fl Studio - Producer Edition 
Ableton: Live 9

If you're any bit interested in working with me and learning together, you can send a message to me on here or add me on Skype.... silentphrequency


----------



## Bastle (Oct 8, 2014)

I think you should post some of your music, so people know what they're getting into first before starting a collab.


----------



## Phrequency (Oct 8, 2014)

I don't have any finished works, the majority of my experience is in sound design and project layouts. In other words, I have all the puzzle pieces, just not the knowhow on how to fit them all together in the correct order. Probably should have stated that in the original post, though hopefully this will clarify things.

I believe two people that have the same goal but can only go halfway on their own can become successful together. Or as the saying goes, two minds are better than one....usually.


----------



## Xela-Dasi (Oct 8, 2014)

cool, not so long ago I downloaded fl studio and going to buy a keyboard so I can be a wanna be music producer :V. 

its funny because I know what you feel. I too am trying to find a friend to program games with. I wish you good luck


----------



## Bastle (Oct 11, 2014)

Well, if you wanna work on some stuff you can go ahead and message me. Here's a sample of the stuff I make: http://soundcloud.com/lullabyte-chiptune/grimeslave-superhuman-demo


----------



## Duality Jack (Oct 11, 2014)

Post work. I don't collab but I can send direction. My forum persona and my Music Producing persona are not going to cross over. But I can tell you I have been doing this for a while. 

Before you ask, no I won't tell you what I publish as. I keep my laundry sorted.


----------

